# creating laps or splits in WKO+ after ride ?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

is it possible to do? Similar to the way Sport Tracks lets you create splits/laps after the ride is completed.

I've done 20-30 minutes of internet searches and at Training Peaks, and I'm just not getting relevant answers :-(


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

tom_h said:


> is it possible to do? Similar to the way Sport Tracks lets you create splits/laps after the ride is completed.
> 
> I've done 20-30 minutes of internet searches and at Training Peaks, and I'm just not getting relevant answers :-(


This is done by selecting (click/drag) the portion of the ride's graph data you want to highlight.
You can then rename this selection whatever you want and it will be saved just as if you pressed your "lap" button during the ride. The specifics ( Duration, Work, TSS, Norm Power, etc. ) of the selected data will be called out too.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Thanks!
For others looking for this info, the WKO user guide calls this "Ranges"
http://support.trainingpeaks.com/trainingpeaks-wko/wko-user-guide/workout-data/ranges.aspx


----------

